# Huge feet, clipless pedals n shoes???



## Necktie Killer (Jan 10, 2013)

I' wear size 15, 4E...they're wicked wide. I have a hard time finding regular shoes, so I figured that finding MTB shoes and clipless pedals would be impossible. Before I give up on that, I thought I 'd ask in here if anyone has big feet but still wear MTB shoes.

Anyone? 
If so, what do you wear and where did you find them?


Thanks!


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

Necktie Killer said:


> I' wear size 15, 4E...they're wicked wide. I have a hard time finding regular shoes, so I figured that finding MTB shoes and clipless pedals would be impossible. Before I give up on that, I thought I 'd ask in here if anyone has big feet but still wear MTB shoes.
> 
> Anyone?
> If so, what do you wear and where did you find them?
> ...


SIDI, Specialized & Shimano have shoe at least as big as size 50, which translates to around 14-1/2-15 US.

Shimano M087E Wide MTB Shoe > Apparel > Shoes and Footwear > Mountain Bike Shoes | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop

correction: Shimano goes up to 52:
Nashbar - Mountain Bike Shoes


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah. I had a pair of Shimanos that were size 50 and they were actually a little big for me. I really need a 49. I wear a 14. 
Check these out...

Shimano 2013 SH M088LE Mountain Bike MTB Shoes Black 50E US 14 2 Wide Width | eBay


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

I wear a size 15 shoe. I had to use a Shimano 51 to fit my foot. If you look at Shimano's size chart, I think a 51 is a 15.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

Sidi Dominator 5 Mega Mountain Shoe at Price Point

Shimano M087G E Wide Mountain Shoe at Price Point


----------



## Necktie Killer (Jan 10, 2013)

My feet are extra wide, regular width size 15s will never fit my feet. I ordered the Shimano M087 today and they should be here in a couple of days. I ordered size 52 and I'm crossing my fingers!


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

You know what they say about guys with big feet?


Big shoes.


----------



## grizzlyplumber (May 15, 2008)

I am a 14 and am still wearing the same pair of Cannondales that I bought 12 years ago. It is hard to find gear for bigger guys.


----------



## markymark (Oct 30, 2004)

Necktie Killer said:


> My feet are extra wide, regular width size 15s will never fit my feet. I ordered the Shimano M087 today and they should be here in a couple of days. I ordered size 52 and I'm crossing my fingers!


I'm size 15 and very wide, or a euro 50 Wide. Had size 50 Sidi Dominators for years and wore them out.

I just got a pair of Shimano M087's yesterday in size 51 Wide. Took them for a quick ride and They fit perfectly. Ordered them on teh internet so couldn't try on beforehand either, glad I went a size up like everyone says to do.


----------



## That Tall Freak (Feb 2, 2013)

I don't mean to hi-jack this thread, but i wear a size 17 shoe does anyone make any mtb shoes in that size?


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

grizzlyplumber said:


> I am a 14 and am still wearing the same pair of Cannondales that I bought 12 years ago. It is hard to find gear for bigger guys.


You had huge feet when you were two??


----------



## Kelp (Feb 3, 2013)

Hey I wear a size 14. Looking at bike shoes.. is it gonna be a 49 for me to wear?


----------



## millertm (Jul 20, 2012)

I just got a pair of 48's MTN sport from Specialized, based on what I have seen on the shoe box that is a 14.5 US size. If I keep my toe nails cut they fit. My big toe is real close to the end of the shoe. I got them for $50 at the LBS cuz they said that they will never sell them anyway. Std SPD and they work great.

Mark


----------



## mfreeman72 (Jul 31, 2009)

It's different for every manufacturer. I wear a 14EE...SIDI Dominators in a 49 (not the megas) fit well. 

When I run flats, I have a real problem. FiveTen makes a few models in a 14, but they seem to run small, and the size 15's are too big. I purchased Teva's, but I'm night a an of the sole so I ordered replacement FiveTen soles, ground down the Teva's and had the FiveTen soles put on. 

For clipless, I believe there are a number of custom shoe manufacturers.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm awaiting a warranty return for my M087G's from pricepoint. The rubber tread ripped and separated from the sole after about 4 months. We have a lot of rocks her in KC though so trails are tough on shoes. Looking around I see that Shimano has an updated version the M088L which come in normal and wide sizes up to 52. They also have another shoe, XC50N that goes up to a size 52, no wide though as far as I can tell. Not sure what shoe I'm gonna go with this time around. I had a pair of Sidi Dominators that lasted for about 2 years but then the sole started to separate from the upper at the toe. Also didn't like the plastic tread which made hike a bike's sketchy in the rocks.


----------



## marvthegrate (Mar 3, 2013)

I wear a 16 EEEE shoe regularly and I own the Sidi Dominator 5 in 52. The straps make it fairly versatile as far as width is concerned. You want a tight fit anyway so you can crank down on the cams to get that fit. I am using Shimano PD-M324 pedals with the half platform half clipless design. That way I can still ride with other shoes if needed.


----------

